# Help! Itching/Scratching!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My poor Ollie is just an itchy maniac! I look at his skin and it is almost like he has dandruff - of course with a black dog the flaking is easy to see! I changed food to Wellness (the fish and sweet potato) this weekend for higher omego oils and bought otameal shampoo - any other suggestions or expereince??? Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Talk with your vet but you may need to give him a little Benedryl to give him some relief until the changes take place. I use a 1/2 strip of children's dosage for 10 lbs. of dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Baby!! I would call the vet, I think that they might be able to help discover the cause of the itching and flaky skin. I agree, benedryl should be able to help in the meantime~~


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know how you must feel. Scudder and Fred were scratching last summer like crazy. They scratch themselves so bad it caused a staff infection. The vet gave them medication for the staff infection and I bathed them in oatmeal shampoo. I also gave them 1 benadryl every 8 hrs??? I think it was 8 hours.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has scratched himself so bad, he is almost bald in places. Went to the vet on saturday, and it is flea allergy. I have 3 cats and two dogs, and Kodi is the only one having a problem. He gave him Capstar to kill any flea eggs that might still be present and an antihistimine w/prednisone for the itch. It has worked great and he has stopped scratching. I also gave Kodi and Shelby a flea bath. I found no fleas but some flea dirt on Kodi. 

I asked the vet why he is the only one effected. He said it could have started out as springtime allergies and due to his sensitivity, the fleas sense it and pick him. He also switched them from Frontline Plus to Advantix. We'll see what happens. The Frontline wasn't working like it used to.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope he is doing better!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine, the vet also gave me omega 3 to add to their food. They were on Fromms Chicken a la veg with EVO Red Meat. This las time I bought Fromms Duck and Sweet Potato thinkin duck would be a good change from the chicken. They will not eat the salmon kibble.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

So Avery has been itching and biting lately so I thought it might be fleas or ticks the normal stuff. But after giving her a flea and tick bath she is still itching. I've been trying to see down to the skin what was bother her and I found a small red dot. I just she one here and there. I don't know what they are and if I should be worried. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Catherine!

Poor Ollie! Sounds like he might need something topical to ease his itchy skin while you are figuring out what is really causing the problem. :hug: to Ollie!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have to say - We changed Ollie and Austin's food to the Wellness Fish and sweet potato...

My boys are easy eaters and free feed and I must say - it has been great!

Altho the itching is not 100% gone it is sooo much better....eace: it does have plenty of omega oils!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I'm in the same boat with the itching! Rufus had such bad itchies three weeks ago that he scratched and broke alot of the hair on his head! I got the Micro-tek shampoo from Eqyss and it has really helped. The first week I used the shapoo and then the anti-itch spray daily and now I've just been using the shampoo. It's been three weeks and he is itching just a bit on is face and the directions say to continue it until it stops. I have no idea what's causing his itchies though. He doesn't have fleas, no bites, no dandruff. The itchies are no fun!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Itchiness*

Riki never gets it. Daisy goes crazy every summer and loses a lot of coat because she matts biting herself. Sometimes she takes out whole areas of hair. We took out everything in her diet...but that didn't work. She just has severe allergies to the grass, pollen and other stuff this season...as do I.

We gave her 1/2 a benedryl but that didn't work. Finally last year she had to get a shot of cortesone and then she takes Temaril P as prescribed by her vet. We also use sulphur based shampoo like Sulf Oxy Dex and others.

Do NOT use Tea Tree oil whatever you do. I poisoned Daisy last summer and she ended up in the Emergency vet with temporary paralysis. It is highly toxic to most dogs and cats full strength. I read about it on the internet...but do not use it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW thanks for the Tea Tree Oil warning!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tea Tree Oil Poisoning*

The emergency vet didn't even know about it. They called poison control and learned that unfortunately it is common now because people try alternative methods first before going to the vet. I am one of those!!

She was so pathetic. Couldn't move. Those big eyes. I almost went out of my mind! They flushed her out and saved her.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i switched my dog to aveeno shampoo and conditioner all in one and that helped a lot, but you need to get the itching under control first, benadryl is the besst


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> i switched my dog to aveeno shampoo and conditioner all in one and that helped a lot, but you need to get the itching under control first, benadryl is the besst


Is Aveeno a dog shampoo?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Itchiness is not good! I am taking my Tito to an allergy/dermatoligist tomorrow so hopefull my itching wows will be handled. We have been giving them both benedryl, but I want to find the cause of this madness instead of constantly drugging them. I say see a vet and see what they think it might be - fleas, allergies, mites... all kinds of not fun stuff. Good luck.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> The emergency vet didn't even know about it. They called poison control and learned that unfortunately it is common now because people try alternative methods first before going to the vet. I am one of those!!
> 
> She was so pathetic. Couldn't move. Those big eyes. I almost went out of my mind! They flushed her out and saved her.


OMG! I use a T tree cream for booboos sometimes... is that still safe? It is a lot more diluted than the straight oil. So scary.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

How much benadryl are people giving there dogs? Avery is only 15 weeks old and a little over 4lbs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper itched terribly as a puppy. I did no scientific research but through trial and error and reading a lot of labels I think I discovered that he was allergic to...Flax seed. I mostly learned because the only thing in common in the kibbles he "would" eat was there was no flax. Just a thought to for your itchy dogs. Both my boys have reacted a bit to the pollen both their eyes and skin. But the shampoo that has worked the best for them is pantene.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's so odd about Tea Tree oil. I see alot of doggie things made with it. ?? I had an ear cleaner made with it, but I don't like it so trashed it. I just bought some Earthbath shampoo to try for the itchies--the Oatmeal, aloe one, and I noticed they have a Tea tree oil product too.

http://www.earthbath.com/between.html#footnote1 scroll down to the one that says Hot spot and itch relief.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Same thing with Kodi, itching/scratching. He scratched his hair out and looks so weird. My vet put him on the Temeril P also. Did you find an increase in appetite from it? Kodi got really hungry and I thought it might be beccause of the prednisone in it. But it stopped the scratching.



Rikidaisy said:


> Riki never gets it. Daisy goes crazy every summer and loses a lot of coat because she matts biting herself. Sometimes she takes out whole areas of hair. We took out everything in her diet...but that didn't work. She just has severe allergies to the grass, pollen and other stuff this season...as do I.
> 
> We gave her 1/2 a benedryl but that didn't work. Finally last year she had to get a shot of cortesone and then she takes Temaril P as prescribed by her vet. We also use sulphur based shampoo like Sulf Oxy Dex and others.
> 
> Do NOT use Tea Tree oil whatever you do. I poisoned Daisy last summer and she ended up in the Emergency vet with temporary paralysis. It is highly toxic to most dogs and cats full strength. I read about it on the internet...but do not use it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy's bald spot size of quarter*

Now Daisy has a bald spot the size of a quarter on her back. Not from the flea medication as it is lower...but it isn't growing back. Perhaps I better take her in. I have read that some havanese get this Moth-like look...I pray it isn't that!

Linda


----------

